# Looking to do it 'natty'



## UncleSimit (Feb 28, 2011)

So I've decided I want to get into competing....

Went to see NAC UK Open Championships the other week and I've got to say I was impressed. That said though, I can only assume most/some weren't natural (each to their own and all) and having never taken anything in the past I'm not about to start now.

Anyway, I do however want to start taking protein shakes and possibly sort my diet out as I eat anything anytime at the moment but where do I start? Obviously shakes wont give me what roids/juice/whatever would but considering where I'm at without taking supplements of any kind, there must be a plus to them for size, definition or something (novice question).

There are a few pix on my albums showing where I'm at training wise at the moment - some older/newer than others (might upload one or two recents).

Going to get down the to BNBF in August too, see how the natty lads do it.

So yeah, advice on shakes or/and natty bb in general etc...


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

You look like that without taking ass and having a **** diet, you my friend have genetics alot of us would kill for.


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

Where are you based? then i can suggest someone close by to advise. check the BNBF forum for info on when/where the closest BNBF club is to you. have you checked the WADA drug list to ensure you're still natural? pics are good, keep on track!


----------



## UncleSimit (Feb 28, 2011)

MrO2b said:


> Where are you based? then i can suggest someone close by to advise. check the BNBF forum for info on when/where the closest BNBF club is to you. have you checked the WADA drug list to ensure you're still natural? pics are good, keep on track!


Well considering I've never taken anything in my life mate I can't imagine not being natural but nice one for the heads up, I'll check the list. Supplements don't count obviously though do they? cause I defo want to give shakes a blast soon (once I find out what is what). Stupid question but hey...


----------



## BigJohnny (Jul 4, 2010)

Mate I think most are either confused or don't feel they can offer you any advice because its virtually unknown for someone in your condition to be asking about "protein shakes" as thats usually a noob question from people who think protien shakes have magic powder that make you BIG OVERNIGHT!

If your really not eating a proper diet and just eat whatever as you go along and in this diet your getting enough protein then all protien shakes are is extra protein, why waste your time drinking shakes (and cash) if what your doing is working.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Yep, shakes are just extra protein (with no extra ingredients). Nothing to gain apart from more protein.........

You will get much more from sorting your diet out if it is not already in order.

Looking good man :thumbup1: Well done.....


----------



## UncleSimit (Feb 28, 2011)

BigJohnny said:


> Mate I think most are either confused or don't feel they can offer you any advice because its virtually unknown for someone in your condition to be asking about "protein shakes" as thats usually a noob question from people who think protien shakes have magic powder that make you BIG OVERNIGHT!
> 
> If your really not eating a proper diet and just eat whatever as you go along and in this diet your getting enough protein then all protien shakes are is extra protein, why waste your time drinking shakes (and cash) if what your doing is working.


Yeah I thought as much lol.

Nice one


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow! With your genetics imagine what your body would be capable of when assisted!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I literally hate you.

Rubbish diet, no assistance and you look like that.

Going to jump off a building.

With your natural ability to look like that I'm sure with professional guidance on training and diet for contest prep you will look incredible and storm a natural show.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

reckon he is trolling? how can he look like that and have so little knowledge and bad diet? if you are genuine bloody good work!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

kingdale said:


> reckon he is trolling? how can he look like that and have so little knowledge and bad diet? if you are genuine bloody good work!


Hmm didn't think about that. Does seem suspicious now.

However I suppose some people just train insanely hard and probably eat a bit better than they think.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Great progress if you are natty! What are your stats? Height, weight, best lifts? You do look kinda 'full and ripped' to be natty but ****it Ill believe ya black man does seem to have a natural advantage


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Excellent progress mate. Was having a look at your bodyspace profile a few days a week (no ****  ).

Get along to the BNBF and check it out. Im thinking of competing in teh BNBF southern next year. Went to the southern this year (a few weeks ago) and learnt that you can have a decent amount of muscle and conditioning, but if you cant pose properly and showcase your physique then youre as good as dead.

So yeah, in addition to your training and nutrition, get practicing on your posing and im sure you will go far 

Good luck

On a side note: not sure why so many people have assumed that just because someone doesnt take protein shakes and they are big and muscular that its all about genetics. Yes, genetics play a part, but nothing beats whole food sources. Protein shakes are merely a supplement to help people get their daily protein quota down with relative ease. If i could eat 7 solid whole good meals a day i would LOVE it, but given my job, its just not possible.

I dont think UncleSimit has built his phsique on big macs and mars bars only lol.


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)

This thread proves genetics are king.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

A lot talk on genetics here. Fair enough. UncleSimit has great genetics.

But what bewilders me is that most people have commented on his excellent genetics, but not a single person has commended him on his determination and training to get to the stage he is at?!?!?!

Im sure he doesnt eat chocolate all day and sit on his a55 to get the physique he has...


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

hsmann87 said:


> A lot talk on genetics here. Fair enough. UncleSimit has great genetics.
> 
> But what bewilders me is that most people have commented on his excellent genetics, but not a single person has commended him on his determination and training to get to the stage he is at?!?!?!
> 
> Im sure he doesnt eat chocolate all day and sit on his a55 to get the physique he has...


Ahem,

"However I suppose some people just train insanely hard and probably eat a bit better than they think."

I did mention training and diet relating to the OP.

I accept reps as an apology


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

i also said if you are natty and not trolling bloody good work as it is impressive. im just amazed somebody in his shape doesnt have lots of knowledge and a really good diet


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Looking amazing.

Best to put up a sample of what you would eat in a day and your style of training, an inspiration for us nattys everywhere!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

yes id very much like to see you training plan and diet


----------



## UncleSimit (Feb 28, 2011)

Just LOL

No I'm not a troll (still not too sure what one of those are to be honest).

And no I don't eat McD's 24/7 (though I do pig out when I do have it lol) and I'm not completely clueless but having never taken supplements how/would I know much.

p.s @Mitch6689 - love you too mate


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

fairplay to you then cant imagine what you would achive with great diet /knowledge and aas


----------



## UncleSimit (Feb 28, 2011)

5'7 + 72kg + 25yo (26 next week)

Diet wise there's nothing to say really and that's being honest. I do eat pretty much anything but on the over hand I am big meat eater, so no doubt that has a beneficial affect on my gym'in.

Training wise I do on average four days a week; chest, back, dreaded shoulders and a mix day that I do legs, abs and arms.

Only of late I've really started to take it all seriously though (hence joining this site) and finally started to squat and deadlift.

I admit I neglected legs in the early days and as a result I'm pretty top heavy now, so aiming to balance it all out once I get a solid, working leg routine out.

So yeah, that's where I'm at. Been practicing a few poses and took a pic yesterday :laugh: but I'm defo no ready yet. Might start a journal on here soon though and see how I get on....

BNBF 2012!!!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

yeah if you start a journal im sure a few ppl will be happy to give you tips and point you i right direction


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

UncleSimit said:


> p.s @Mitch6689 - love you too mate


Steady on...

<3


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

You live in Manchester if i remember right?

If so get yourself down to Olympic Gym in Eccles,apart from it being owned and run by one of the best in the business,the BNBF meet there,normally last Sunday of each month.


----------

